# RAF Harrier Jump Jet Crashes In Rutland



## eddie_brunette (Jun 17, 2008)

By Sky News SkyNews - Monday, June 16 03:45 pm

A Harrier jet has crashed near a village in Rutland.

The pilot is reported to have ejected shortly before the plane came down near Oakham.

A spokesman for the Ministry of Defence said: "We can confirm that just before 1350 today a Harrier GR7 aircraft from RAF Cottesmore came down on open farmland near the village of Ashwell.

"The pilot ejected prior to the crash and has been taken to hospital by air ambulance.

"There is no word at this time on the condition of the pilot and there are no reports of casualties on the ground.

"It is too early to say what might have caused the incident. However, a board of inquiry is being convened."

RAF Cottesmore has four operational Harrier Squadrons: 1 (Fighter) Squadron, IV (Army Cooperation) Squadron, 800 Naval Air Squadron and 801 Naval Air Squadron.

The Ministry of Defence website says the Harrier GR7 is a single-seat aircraft.

It describes it as a "multi-role combat aircraft capable of vertical/short take off and landing" which can operate from land bases or aircraft carriers."

The local MP, Alan Duncan said: "All residents of Rutland value RAF Cottesmore's role in our community and I'm very pleased that it appears that no one was seriously hurt in this incident.

"It highlights once again the excellent training of our armed forces and their steady nerve and judgment under pressure.

RAF Harrier Jump Jet Crashes In Rutland - Yahoo! News UK


----------

